# 10 month old blue with hair loss



## Leoooo! (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, my 10 month old blue puppy has patches of hair loss on his back and one patch on his neck. They are not irritated or red or scabby, he does not scratch at them either. I am thinking it may be CDA. Does anyone else have a blue dog with this problem? I'm scared he will end up completely bald! The vet looked at it and said to keep an eye on it but she was confused because he wasn't scratching it.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

What are you feeding? I have a dog right now with some hair loss. It's not causing her any discomfort and she doesn't scratch at it. I've noticed since I changed her diet the hair is growing back. The vet called it "environmental allergies" because he believes food allergies are rare... Luckily I don't go to him for nutritional advice.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leoooo! (Jun 7, 2012)

Right now he is on Holistic Select Large breed puppy


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

It's possible it's a grain allergy then. You might switch him to a grain free food. We're both of his parents blue? I know that breeding a dilute to a dilute can sometimes cause alopecia as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leoooo! (Jun 7, 2012)

I really hope it is a grain allergy, I really don't want him to go bald. I'll get him on a grain free diet asap. I got from a guy that didnt really care about him and probably got him from a BYB so both the parents could have been blue. Is there anyway to get the hair to regrow or to prevent anymore to fall out. I've been researching and some people said oral melatonin helped.


----------



## Leoooo! (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

If you can get your hands on some Nustock I would apply that every 3 days. It helps with hair regrowth and is supposed to be good for all kinds of skin problems. It looks very similar to what my girl has and she's got new hair growth right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

What is NustocK?



Princesspaola21 said:


> If you can get your hands on some Nustock I would apply that every 3 days. It helps with hair regrowth and is supposed to be good for all kinds of skin problems. It looks very similar to what my girl has and she's got new hair growth right now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you can get mustock at Tracker Supply company or online Nu-Stock - Topical Skin Treatment for Animals.

but I like this, it doesn't smell like ass like nustock does and its organic and doesnt have the chemicals nustock has it in, called Dr. Harvey's healing cream. Dr. Harvey's Organic Healing Cream Dog Cat Grooming

My dog never tested for Mange for skin scraping but I treated him for it using monthly dose of Revolution for Heartworm and it helps treat Mange. It can flare up and come and go randomly. https://www.revolution4dogs.com/default.aspx

Helping the hair grow back doesn't really get to the bottom of what is happening. I would find out what is causing it before you start to treat the hair loss. Grain free is a GREAT way to start to see if you notice a change


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info. She has been treated for mange which she tested positive for back in November and all her hair grew back after 8 weeks of treatments. She does still itch now and it is mostly her head and ear area. She had a couple skin scrapings with in the last 3-4 weeks and both came back negative. Said it could be allergies. She is already on grain free food for some months now (was TOTW but changed to Merrick) Her hair is thinning a little on the top of her hear and in the front of her ears. Her vet said it may be allergies but would have to do allergy testing and I have been hearing bee pollen is good for allergies, what do you know about that? I am going to check into the Revolution but what do you think about DE? ( I have a large bag of that and have used it some on her food but some days she will eat it and some days she will not when its mixed in. Are there other ways to use that? and should a topical still be used? (she has no fleas)


ames said:


> you can get mustock at Tracker Supply company or online Nu-Stock - Topical Skin Treatment for Animals.
> 
> but I like this, it doesn't smell like ass like nustock does and its organic and doesnt have the chemicals nustock has it in, called Dr. Harvey's healing cream. Dr. Harvey's Organic Healing Cream Dog Cat Grooming
> 
> ...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

You can try MTG Mane Tail Growth too by Shapely's basically the liquid form of Nustock both are good and cures what ails ya. Also just in case double check for fleas near the bald spot.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

THis thread that was started by OP I just posted on here...my Snow does not have any bald spots any longer (the doggie in the picture is the original poster) but my Snow does have some hair on the top of her head and by her ears that is thinning a little that she is scratching at some (not too often) but you cannot tell the hair is thinning until you have her outside when the sun shines on her head as she is sniffing the ground and her last two skin scrapings were negative for mange so the vet said it could be allergies. She does have dry skin (you can see dandruff like flakes on her back area but she does not scratch a lot, maybe a few times a day and not vigorously either. She has no fleas. Where can you get shampoo like this? When we do bathe her I want shampoo that is going to be the best for her skin dryness


bluefamily said:


> You can try MTG Mane Tail Growth too by Shapely's basically the liquid form of Nustock both are good and cures what ails ya. Also just in case double check for fleas near the bald spot.


----------

